# Manette pour émulateur



## Therence (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour , je me demandait si les manettes standard pour "gamers"  fonctionnes pour jouer sur émulateur (megadrive-N64-ps1) sur mon iMac . Car le clavier c'est bien mais ça ne remplace pas une bonne vieille manette  

Merci d'avance .


----------



## Macmootpro (2 Juillet 2011)

oui il te faut juste les pilotes ou le logiciel qui va bien . tu peux même connecter un manette de PS3 en BT dessus .


----------



## Therence (2 Juillet 2011)

Ale+ a dit:


> oui il te faut juste les pilotes ou le logiciel qui va bien . tu peux même connecter un manette de PS3 en BT dessus .




Une manette de PS3 ? Et en la conectant par BT je peu l'utilisée pour l'emulateur ? Y a t-il des manipulations a faire ? Que sa soie la manette de la PS3 , ou une manette pour mac ? 
Qu'esque tu appelle "qui marche bien" ?

Merci de prendre le temp de répondre


----------



## Macmootpro (2 Juillet 2011)

je sais que tu peux utiliser une manette de ps3 pour jouer sur mac donc pour les émulateur c'est pareil je pense.

il te suffit de chercher sur le net


----------



## Therence (3 Juillet 2011)

J'ai trouvé  et sa marche très bien merci , je me sert de la manette PS3 , avec le câble mais cela me suffit , merci encore .


----------



## Macmootpro (3 Juillet 2011)

tu as utiliser quelle logiciel? ca serait bien de le partager si des gens comme toi tombent sur ce post


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

i'm a mac a dit:


> tu as utiliser quelle logiciel? ca serait bien de le partager si des gens comme toi tombent sur ce post



Ben une manette USB, j'imagine que c'est plug and play... Je n'ai jamais eu de logiciel à installer pour utiliser une manette USB avec OSX...


----------



## Therence (5 Juillet 2011)

i'm a mac a dit:


> tu as utiliser quelle logiciel? ca serait bien de le partager si des gens comme toi tombent sur ce post



tu a raisons  quel égoïste je fait  

http://www.ps3camp.info/2009/01/02/224-manette-ps3-sur-mac-osx-leopard/

explication très simple et très claire , exécuter en quelque minutes . voila


----------

